# Easy way to tie a pouch



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

I found this a dead easy way to tie pouches. i'm using my computer table to attach the hook and tie the pouch dead easy and all you will need is a hook and surgical forceps for holding the band when tying..


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Clever idea


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Very cool idea, I wonder what my wife will say if I put 1 of those hooks on my dinning room table. Nah just kidding but it is a cool idea.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tassie, that is brilliant! This is the simplest way I know. And I've been doing it this way for years. Please allow me to add to this. Your setup is simpler, but I believe your method could be a little simpler if you know (or learn) how to tie a constrictor knot.

Here is my rig. I already had this block & ring attached to my desk for tying knots and making lanyards. I drilled a hole in the top of it and insert a peg made from a bamboo skewer whenever I want to tie a pouch, which I remove when I'm done. (Sometimes when I'm outside I just drive a nail into something.)









Now here is where your method could be made simpler (in my opinion). Tie a constrictor knot onto the pouch, positioned as shown so all you have to do to tighten it is pull down on both of the standing parts of the string with one hand.









Stretch the rubber with one hand. With the other hand, slide the knot onto the rubber then pull down to tighten the knot. This will have everything in place. Now you can tighten the knot further using both hands and pulling sideways.









I like this method for its simplicity and the fine adjustment you can get on the amount of tension when pulling the rubber. But that hook, man -- definitely the way to go! Awesome post and I hope you don't mind my jumping in. Cheers, mate.


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Dayhiker if you enlarge the 5th photo you will see that it is a constrictor knot, i do like your idea of already loosely tying it on the pouch and sliding it down, i will be doing that from now on.

Thank you Tassie


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And I will be getting me some of them hooks, Tassie. :naughty: :wave:


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Is this an example of "brain storming" ? Piney Creek


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Piney Creek said:


> Is this an example of "brain storming" ? Piney Creek


If I had any brains you could call it that I guess. A brain breeze maybe.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

tassie....dayhiker.....thanks for thinking for me  geniuses!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Slip a short piece of 1745/1842/2040 over the jaws to eliminate any chance of nicking the bands with the forceps.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've used this method for years with much satisfaction only using my drill press vice instead of a hook or peg. Obviously the hook is universal more than a drill press vice! You can stick a hook in more stuff here and there more conveniently than you can tote a drill press and vice along. NICE SUGGESTION! NICE FORUM!! (why the heck didn't I think of that??? 68 years of brain cell death perhaps..would I have invented the wheel 1000s of years ago or just humped rocks?).

I hold the bands in my fingers and pull....wrap thin cuts of TBG from broken bands (use it up, wear it out, eat it all) with the other hand pinching the wrap with the holding hand..difficult to explain but Jorg did a vid on this using needle nosed pliers instead of hemostats...and wrapping around the needle nose twice and pulling it through under itself with the pliers. I do that. But the hook rules!


----------



## M.arco (Jan 29, 2014)

Great idea , thanks for sharing !!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

yea man thank you. Great idea


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

I like it.  Just screwed a cup hook into the end of my little work bench ten minutes ago. The constrictor on the pouch first, works a charm too! Thanx boys for sharing your practical knowledge with us nubes.  lb


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm going to go try this right now..!!


----------

